

Best Mobile (VIDEO) ad networks? - mindfulbee

I&#x27;ve been looking around at different mobile ad networks that are focused on video ads. It&#x27;s hard to find specific numbers on CPMs for each ad network. Thus, I was wondering if anyone knew which ad network has the best CPM rates?<p>I&#x27;ve seen that millennial media has $10--$35 CPM for Video ads.<p>Other mobile video ad network&#x27;s I&#x27;ve looked at:
Vdopia, AdColony, Vungle, YuMe, &amp; MobFox.<p>Any help or guidance would be great!<p>Thanks,<p>CC
======
tikiavenger
you should check out Sharethrough

~~~
mindfulbee
thanks will do!

